# Chicken Wipeout



## stevcolx (Jul 23, 2012)

Well we have had a hell of a time with Predators. 3 weeks ago we had an attack on our Chicken Shed. 11 out of 12 Chickens dead. There was a loose board on the side of the shed and whatever it was scratched at the board and managed to get in. Feathers and Blood everywhere. One body gone the rest scattered outside the shed and in. Surprisingly one chicken survived uninjured. So we bought a Cockerel to keep it company and transferred it into the Duck area. We set about repairing the shed and enclosure. I left home 2 weeks ago to go work overseas. My wife bought 16 more hens a week and half ago and put them in the repaired shed. 5 days ago there was another attack. 2 Hens dead and one injured. My wife found a newly created hole at the base of the shed. She with the help of a neighbour covered the hole with a metal plate. Then 2 days ago it happened again. Another hole appeared and 4 chickens were killed. 

Oh Ma Heed!

So the wife was on the phone again and I told her we have to buy a new shed. But in the meantime I told her to put Chicken Wire on the inside walls and flooring of the Shed covered with boards. 

Don't know what the Predator is but at a guess I think it is either a Pine Marten or Mink. Either way if I catch it when I'm back it's dead meat! 

Every time I buy Chickens I'm ringing the Dinner Bell ffs!

Any ideas of how to deter these little B'stards? Or how to get rid of them?

Cheers!

Colin (Aberdeenshire)


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry about your loses.You need to take care of whatever predator you have before getting more chickens.Chicken wire isn't good for anything except to keep birds out.You can set a trap.Your area wildlife officers can help you identify your predator and help you catch/kill it.You can sit outside watching for it and shoot it if you're able.Got a dog?Put the dog by the coop temporarily.Whatever you choose to do,take care of the predator before getting more chickens,it's not fair to the chickens.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

How big is the hole that they are getting in? Is it possible it's a dog? Killing and leaving the animals lying around is what I have seen happen with a dog. I hope you find the predator and are able to enjoy healthy safe chickens again. I'm sorry for you and your wife's loss


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry for your losses.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

That is terrible news. Are you in the States or in the UK? Electric fencing works very well at keeping predators at bay, We are actually going to install some more this coming weekend since we smelled fox last night. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.

Welcome by the way!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Always put some kind of rock footing or pour concrete around/ under the parimeters of your coop and run, then bury the chicken wire as well. We did this and have had no problems inside the enclosure. Outside, different story. ..


----------



## stevcolx (Jul 23, 2012)

We are near Huntly, Aberdeenshire, UK.

My wife through my advice put Chicken Wire on the inside on the floor and walls. She then nailed boards on top. Electric Fencing was on too as it has been since the first attack. Looks like the Chicken Wire stopped whatever the beast was. Chickens were ok this morning. 

So the plan is to get a new shed and fit it on top of slabs. Then we will be using concrete and bricks round the edges. That won't be happening till the end of the Month when I arrive back home! We will have to turn the Chicken and Duck enclosures into Fort Knox with Motion activated Machine Guns...lol

These creatures are a real pain. Our neighbours chickens got hit too. They found 5 hens and 1 Cockerel dead in their shed. One of the dead hens was stuck in a small hole the animal created. So not a Fox or Dog. Must be a Pine Martin or Mink!

The big problem would be if it was a Pine Marten. In Scotland it is illegal to trap and or kill them. 

Of course that would be only if you were caught!!!!!!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so sorry. I had my first attack last year. 4 chickens lost. Looks like they were ripped apart and the water bucket was used to wash it's bloody hands in. A raccoon.

My coops all have floors. My neighbor's does not and he has had problems. I think you're on the right path just laying wire on the floor nails to the walls. You should use hardware cloth with those 1/2 inch squares. If that predator is coming back, you may want to think about trapping it. I have a 3 meter by 4 meter pen that has a wire floor. Other people use wire to make a 2 foot apron all around on the ground. But I think you have a serious problem that needs some serious predator proofing.


----------



## stevcolx (Jul 23, 2012)

Well so far so good. No attacks since the wife put mesh around the inside and some outside the shed. Still have to buy a new one though. 

Whatever the little rascal is has been stopped for the time being. But we will have to continue being 'on guard' for the foreseeable future and make sure there are no signs the beast has tried to enter. 

I'll maybe stake out the area at night with my Gun from time to time when I'm back.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

I've seen many coops built with a yard attached to them. Meanwhile 3 sides to the structure are free for predators to curiously find ways inside. I built coops within a perimeter of fencing such as this http://redbrandstore.com/collections/yard-garden-kennel-fence
I prefer the durability of woven wire rather than welded wire.

I always cover the runs with a lighter wire such as 1" chicken wire. That keeps the hawks out. I built my one coop on concrete piers. This prevents moisture and rot in the floor which predators or vermin can eventually take advantage of. Burying perimeter wire also prevents digging from predators. Dawg lays wire fencing flat and covers it around the perimeter of his yard. That is a good way to avoid losing height with your perimeter fencing

When I know predators are lurking around by finding ****/fox scat, or evidence of digging around the perimeter of the yard, I set out cage traps with a can of tuna in each one. It always works and I make sure that is their last meal.


----------

